# Stogie/nub holder?



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I just recently had my first Nub Maduro (thanks evonnida!) It was so good I burned it down to the point where my fingers got hot. I have seen some holders in pics but would like some insight on what works best and where to get 1 or 2. I did some searches but really only found 1 so far. Thanks


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been thinking about this too. For some of those smokes that are just too good to let go, some sort of cigar roach clip would be pretty great! lol


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

I use a corn cob holder. Ya know the small ones you stick in each end of boiled corn on the cob. Instead of the standard little corn shaped ones I found some in a bargan bin for $1 that have pool balls on the end.I use the 8 ball.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

There's this.

Some use corn cob tools, Jenady makes some beautiful nub tools. Others use paperclips, tooth picks, screws, pocket knives.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

^ Would that hold a nub? I have smoked some cigars almost to non exsistance. 

Personally I use a toothpick for now.(well not so much nowdays since money has gotten so tight) 

I have seen some pretty nice corn cob holders though. might have to get a few someday.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

If a bit of care is taken not to damage the cigar and/or impede the draw pretty much any thing sharp can be used. If you would like something you can set down without worrying about cigar and all falling down, a weighted base is required to avoid the "nubber" falling over.


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

I got a box of Nub Habano 464 Torpedoes, and I find that it burns way too hot to smoke it down to the nub...

am I the only one experiencing this? or maybe smoking too fast? dont really have this problem with most other cigars


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Leafs42084 said:


> I got a box of Nub Habano 464 Torpedoes, and I find that it burns way too hot to smoke it down to the nub...
> 
> am I the only one experiencing this? or maybe smoking too fast? dont really have this problem with most other cigars


I tend to slow down like a draw a minute when the Nub cigars get down close to my finger tips. But it does get real warm. Need to get a nub holder though or something to get it to burn totally down.


----------



## NuG (Sep 1, 2009)

thefenderbender said:


> I use a corn cob holder. Ya know the small ones you stick in each end of boiled corn on the cob. Instead of the standard little corn shaped ones I found some in a bargan bin for $1 that have pool balls on the end.I use the 8 ball.


I suppose you could use a paper clip and poke the cigar. I like the 8 ball corn cob holder idea


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

I use a pipe.:smile:


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

I use the awl on my Swiss Army knife.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I use corn cob holders. Got them from walmart 2 for a buck. They fit inside each other so the prongs aren't exposed. I would love to have a Jenady but he doesn't sell them. Whatever the price would be would be worth it. They are awesome!!


----------

